
Show HN: Cheapest multicity flight finder - mikface
http://airx.mikface.com
======
bernardhalas
The information that this is a multi-city flight finder you could put on the
website directly. I opened several tabs from HN at once, then going through
them and looking at this one - like what is this for?

It took me a while to see that the airport is the departing airport. Why is
Vienna missing (when you have other smaller airports in the list)? And nothing
has been found for MUC on 29Nov17 :(

Perhaps you could shed some light on how this works and where you source the
information from.

I worked for 1A, perhaps I can help.

If you want feedback from more people, you can try
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(disclaimer: I am associated with it).

~~~
mikface
thank you and sorry for late reply. It did not provide any MUC route because I
had only one route from MUC in my database and it would need at least two for
unique multicity :) You worked for what airport if I can ask? :)

~~~
bernardhalas
Fair enough. I worked for Amadeus (airline IT service provider).

------
braunshizzle
Very cool, tho only Europe support no support for North America :/

~~~
mikface
Will work on NA soon :)

